
Death of Moore's Law will cause economic crisis - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/140858/death-moores-law-will-cause-economic-crisis
======
ryanklee
I think Kaku is a sensationalist and often uses his bloated public image as a
physics genius to pretend to know much more about certain fields than he
(probably) does. That said, the cessation of the effects of Moore's law would
of course have economic consequences, but the economy is adaptive. Further,
consumers have become much more interested in technological aspects other than
computing power, such as form factors and UX/UI advancements. I don't think
it's necessary that if Moore's law became unproductive the tech industry would
fail to make advancements that they might promote along the same fast paced
life cycles of their current products.

~~~
ew6082
Agreed. A lack of huge technical leaps forward hasn't stopped the automotive
industry from planning obsolescence. I don't see any reason to assume
electronics will be any different.

------
breakyerself
Kaku is a computer scientist? Wow I didn't know that(snark). Maybe he should
stop trying to be an expert on everything. Maybe he should stop being a media
whore.

